# Domane Fit/Sizing



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm looking at getting myself a Damone, either 5 or 6, depending upon a few things. One is how much my wife will let me spend, which may also factor into the new or used and what we see on eBay. If I go used, I don't want to go to my shop and get fit and then buy elsewhere. They like me, and I like them, so no show-rooming for me.

So here is where I'm at. First, I'm just under 6'2". The bike I'm replacing is a 60cm Look KG381. It felt a little big at times, but I liked it. The seat tube measured 60 c-to-c, 62 c-to-top. I don't recall the top tube measure (and I don't have the bike to measure). I also ride a 58cm Soma Doublecross, and it's seat tube measures 58cm c-to-c and the top tube about the same. I bought a Felt F4 for my son in a 58, and it seems to share tube lengths about the same as the Domane, and when I rode it, it felt a little smallish.

So, if you are riding a 58 or a 60, or you have any thoughts about Domane sizing, I'd like to hear from you, how it feels to you, whether you might go bigger or smaller with a different stem, that sort of thing. I'm thinking 60, but would love input from those with some time on the bike.

Thanks.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If your shop carries Trek, have them set you up on a 58 Domane on a trainer of any series and play with adjustments to see what fits you. Stock stem on a 58 is 100mm so you have room to go up or down. The Domane is a bit more of an upright bike, being endurance oriented. The reach is shorter, the stack is taller and the stand over lower than many road bikes. I have a 58 and use a 90mm stem as an outcome of a pro fit. I've put about 6000 miles on it since Sept 2012 when I bought it. The 58 was chosen with the help of the shop, a long test ride on a 58 and a 56 plus looking at my fit on a trainer, to get the saddle in the right position and have a more appropriate weight distribution front to back than the 56 alternative. I'm 6'1" and wear 34 inseam Levis (not cycling inseam). I would think a 58 would fit you but of course everyone's fit / and body dimensions are different. 

For comparison, I just got a new Cannondale Synapse 3 disk bike in a 58 for my full fender rain bike and set up for the same saddle position, bar drop and reach I had to use an 80mm stem with 5 cm less spacers under the stem, and the standover is noticeably taller. The 2014 Synapse is also endurance geometry with a tall head tube. The shop I bought it from didn't have a 56 or 58 in stock but I compared the geometry charts from the Synapse and the Domane, which are available online, and decided the 58 would easier to match the current fit of my Domane. If you can find the reach and stack for your current road bike and compare it to the Domane it should give you a pretty good idea of what size will fit (perhaps with the assistance of one of the online stem calculators).


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The 2003 Look KG381 60cm had a 58.5cm top tube.

The 58cm Domane has a 56.7cm top tube. I think that's too short for a frame that size.

The 60cm Domane has a 57.9cm top tube. That would be a scant 6mm shorter than your Look which felt big to you, but it's a step in the right direction. Pair the 60cm Domane with a 5-10mm shorter stem and you'll probably be right where you want to be in fit, but try the stock stem first.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks. If I go new, that's the route I'll be taking with the shop. But if I go used, I don't want to "showroom" them, have them fit me and then spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Peter. My sense is that the Trek tube lengths are on the short end for the various sizes, but it's often hard to know what's-what given sloping top-tubes and other geometry concerns.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

The Domane has shorter top tubes because it is designed for a more relaxed riding position, excellent for us older riders who want a comfortable high performance bike. 

You have to ask yourself what is it you are trying to achieve by buying the Domane. Is it the more comfortable position or the road shock absorption that intrigues you?


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Generally speaking, it's the combination of performance and comfort that attracts me to the Domane, the ability of the frame to suck up some of the cruddy roads I ride without comprising whatever power I'm able to generate, whether climbing, trying to sprint, or just riding hard with the group or by myself. 

And, well, I am one of those "older" riders at 55, but that's only part of why I want it. I want a bike that will ride well over long distances (50+). On our shop rides, the owner rides a Domane and he raves about it being one of the best bikes he's ever ridden, and I know him well enough to know he's not blowing smoke just to sell me a bike. That coupled with the reviews of happy owners has led me to having my heart all but set on getting one for myself.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

bleckb said:


> Thanks Peter. My sense is that the Trek tube lengths are on the short end for the various sizes, but it's often hard to know what's-what given sloping top-tubes and other geometry concerns.


that's why, to me anyway, it makes more sense to compare reach and stack when comparing bikes, assuming you can get those two numbers from the manufacturer. They aren't going to be an exact comparison, but they should be pretty close. Nothing a few adjustments and a stem wouldn't make up for.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Srode said:


> that's why, to me anyway, it makes more sense to compare reach and stack when comparing bikes, assuming you can get those two numbers from the manufacturer. They aren't going to be an exact comparison, but they should be pretty close. Nothing a few adjustments and a stem wouldn't make up for.


Unfortunately, bleckb already sold his Look KG381, so he can't measure it and that frame predated the marketing habit of publishing stack and reach.

However, I agree with you that those two specs are very helpful in determining whether 2 bikes are similar or can be adapted so.

The Trek Domane specs are for a virtual top tube and most manufacturers are publishing top tube specs similarly so comparisons among brands should be valid. Look the Virtual or Effective next to the top tube spec to compare.

While the get the Domane perhaps having a relatively shorter top tube to enable a more upright riding position, I wouldn't discount the bike's ability for a sportier or racier position merely by using fewer stem spacers or replacing the stem for a lower rise version. I'd expect bleckb to run a 12-13cm stem on a 60cm frame.

Surprisingly, Fabian Cancellara's Domane is based on a Madone chassis, so the headtube is shorter than consumer available product.

I had the opportunity to switch bikes with a friend last fall, and I rode his 54cm Domane for about 15 miles. It's definitely not a noodle. I couldn't accurately assess the comfort of the bike because my buddy pumps his tires up much higher than I do but even with that I didn't consider the bike harsh. I could never tell whether the IsoSpeed Decoupler or Fork were performing. I was surprised that, for such a slack head angle that the bike still had a light steering feel. As far as I was concerned, the Domane handled just like a fine racing bike.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I am one of those happy Domane owners. I finished assembling mine just in time for Memorial Day weekend last spring - and left everything stock except for the tires. I love the slightly more upright riding position as I now find that I am no longer cracking my neck several times a day even though I have increased my mileage closer to the levels that I was riding at in my early 30s (I am also 55). 

The IsoSpeed is barely noticeable until you hit a bigger bump like a road patch. I was most impressed when I encountered some cattle grates on the bike. I used to stand up on the pedals going over those and now I stay in the saddle and feel far less jarring than I ever did standing on the pedals (I do find that it helps to take your hands off the bars while going over those on the Domane). 

And yes, I have found no weaknesses in either handling or climbing. It climbs well either in or out of the saddle and the cornering is stable and predictable - and never feels slow. It is, however, a bike that you can ride no handed for miles - no crit bike twitchiness here at all. 

Cancellara's (and Andy Schleck rides one as well) H1 version is now available but is a limited edition and very pricey. The H1 version is the more aggressive riding position of the professional bike (like the H1 Madone is more aggressive than the standard H2 Madone) - which I would recommend only for someone looking to race the bike, not for an older rider looking for an endurance bike.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> Surprisingly, Fabian Cancellara's Domane is based on a Madone chassis, so the headtube is shorter than consumer available product.


Fabian's Domane is a Domane based on the bike he helped Trek develop. His bike does feature a shorter head tube but his bike is a Domane and not a Madone. 

Also, the Domane with the shorter HT like Fabian uses is available to regular consumers through the Project One program as the Classics Limited Edition. From what I've been told, that frame is also popular with a number of the younger riders at the Trek factory in Wisconsin.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

It almost seems that reach and stack, more so for reach maybe, is the old measurement of sticking the elbow at the front of the seat and seeing that the "reach" is to the handlebars or stem, I forget which (it's been awhile). Anyway, interesting discussion. Since I'm pretty well dialed in on my Doublecross, I think I can check my reach and stack on that and see how well I can do with the various sizes of Domane.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

bleckb said:


> Thanks. If I go new, that's the route I'll be taking with the shop. But if I go used, I don't want to "showroom" them, have them fit me and then spend my money elsewhere.


That's admirable. You might want to see if you can find an online shop that has a fit calculator and sells Trek. The two I can think of (R&A Cycles and Competitive Cyclist don't sell Trek bikes). Bike Doctor (of Waldorf or whatever) might be a good place to look (I know they sell Trek bikes).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Aslo, if you are willing to part with $100 or so, you can just go pay for a Guru fit (or some other fit system) and they can tell you what size you are on most major brand bikes. It let's you window shop and check the used market with a clearer conscience.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I hadn't thought of either of your suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## biciklanto (Nov 22, 2013)

Younger rider checking in. I got a Retül fit last year and ended up with a page full of very precise measurements — with the punchline being that for my size (just under 6'2) and riding intentions, the Domane in 58 was within a centimeter of my "ideal" for both stack and reach.

Beyond that, I love the Domane. It's smooth, fast, and quiet, yet stiff right where I want it to be and great for the climbs around Heidelberg. Because a lot of my rides end up being hours of solo exploring, something comfortable over all sorts of surfaces was crucial for me, without feeling like I'd be losing speed. It's not as twitchy as my race bike, which has longer reach and a shorter wheelbase, and it makes for a thoroughly wonderful bike for fast-paced wandering.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm on my second Domane a P1, had 4 series prior, love the bike! 6' riding a 58" very very comfortable.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Given that centimeter, I'm guessing it came up short? Either way, what did you do to accommodate?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just wanted to let you know that I unexpectedly got to be fitted using one of the fit system machines for the first time today (it was a Serotta SICI Machine or something like that (Professional Bike Fitting Training and Certification), but it was essentially the same thing as Retul or Guru. I got to do it for free because a new employee was being trained on it and I happily played guinea pig. It was a cool process, very precise and you can quickly try a bunch of different things and measurements without having to take parts off of or readjust the bike. They can actually try a lot of different seat and headtube positions while you are still sitting in the cockpit. It will definitely provide you with an absolutely accurate fit and idea what size Domane you need (for me it was a 52cm instead of the 54cm I expected). They then used the numbers to dial in the fit on the bike before I rode it and I was snug as a bug on that thing. It seems like it might be worth it in your circumstance. Then you can absolutely know what size you need to be looking for. Thought I would share.

This horrible video eventually shows you what the process is like:

Interbike 2009 Serotta SICI New Bike Fit Tool - YouTube


----------



## biciklanto (Nov 22, 2013)

bleckb said:


> Given that centimeter, I'm guessing it came up short? Either way, what did you do to accommodate?


He pegged my "ideal" stack and reach as 615mm and 384mm respectively, and the numbers for the 58CM Domane frame are 380mm and 611 mm for the same. You may be more spatially aware than I am, but I didn't worry about either figure because I simply can't tell a 3mm difference in reach or that my handlebars are hypothetically starting from a point 4mm too low.

What's more important is that the bike makes me want to ride further and further every time I'm on it. That's priceless.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow. Coming in within 4mm seems pretty danged close. I think it would take a finer human specimen than I to be able to tell about 4mm. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm 5-11 and ride a Domane 6, 58cm frame with 90mm stem. As I am in between frame sizes, I rode the 56 and 58 back to back numerous times. As I have a long inseam (34"), the smaller frame gave a larger saddle to bar drop, which felt less comfortable over time. The 58 is comfortable for hours on end.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Upnorth said:


> I'm on my second Domane a P1, had 4 series prior, love the bike! 6' riding a 58" very very comfortable.


The 4.3 is about in my price range, coming from a 10 year old Giant OCR2 (alum/carbon fork). Since you upgraded, what did you find about the 4 you didn't like? Any general feedback on that one? I was mostly stuck between the Scott CR1 and the Domane, though leaning towards the Trek.


----------

